# red top zebra/gallireya



## bluenosebully (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi I bought I group of red tops and was wandering Bout what size do they have to be to spawn I've tried looking it up but can't find any information on them I bought 10 and and have 9 left unfortunately it looks like I have 5 to 6 males and 3 or 4 females I know bad numbers. Any help would be greatly app.


----------

